# BB can cut



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I did a little victory dance this morning after completing a can cut from 35 feet exclusively with .177 steel BBs!








I think it took about three weeks, shooting at this can almost every day. Of course, that was interspersed with many other target - targets of opportunity on the trail, cans and spinners in catch box with ⅜-inch steel, 5/16-inch steel, marbles, and yes BBs in the catchbox, too!









I hit this can with frameless, with butterfly draw, and with semi-butterfly - but only BBs. I usually lose patience after riddling one with BBs and switch to bigger ammo to finish off the can. 
I credit @skaard and @SteveJ with inspiration. 








The tree I hung this can on is a good place for me to shoot from the patio, and I can stand out of the rain. So I plan to keep a can there to shoot with BBs. But I’ll probably riddle them and move them to the catch box for the coup de grace!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting 👍


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I have not shot bbs yet , I think shooting with "normal" ammo at steel dog food cans hanging from a string is punishment enough


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I love my bb shooter, they are loads of fun


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Hats off to patience, persistence, and good shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Great shooting Ray! BB’s are a lot of fun to shoot. And you can buy a literal milk carton of them for 5 bucks so you never have to worry about losing ‘em


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

That is an excellent result. I know how long it takes with 7mm, with BBs the patience needed is endless


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i love shooting BBs,cutting cans takes hundreds of shots,even at short distances-20 feet- but your spinners last forever


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice one. Good shooting!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

*got in some BB time with the puzzle piece and experimental tapers,the red thera bands are just to weak for anything else,lol*


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Thats an accomplishment using .177 shot. I tried cutting a can with 1/4" ammo and quit after about 20 minutes. I bet that took you a couple hundred hits easy to cut that can ...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Persistence paid off. Nice cut Ray!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting! I've cut a few with only .177 bbs. Last time i cut one with bbs only, i let out a little auditable "whoo" after the fatal blow. I've never done that after a can cut with any other ammo.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's an awesome looking shooter! I just made another Kestrel (80 percent). Slapped on some deck stain, and think I like it!










skarrd said:


> View attachment 350782
> *got in some BB time with the puzzle piece and experimental tapers,the red thera bands are just to weak for anything else,lol*


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Kestrel -smaller- is what i started out for,then got carried away with the sandpaper,lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Could be nice to know, how many shots that take 👍


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am now going to hang a can in my indoor catchbox and hit it with bb's only. 

3 weeks seems optimistic for me. We shall see.


Excellent challenge Skaard, Steve, and Ray.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I bought one of those 2400 BB count bottles from WalMart ,,,,anyone want it!! I have learned my lesson about patience and Irish temperament , ain't gonna happen..


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> Could be nice to know, how many shots that take 👍


Counting BB hits on a can is really hard. Once you open up a couple of big holes it seems like every other shot goes through one of the holes - silently! Whether you count it or not, there's is no damage to the can!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MakoPat said:


> I am now going to hang a can in my indoor catchbox and hit it with bb's only.
> 
> 3 weeks seems optimistic for me. We shall see.
> 
> ...


3 weeks and Hundreds of BBs is a pretty good reckoning,also 2 or 3 different slings helps too,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

cromag said:


> I bought one of those 2400 BB count bottles from WalMart ,,,,anyone want it!! I have learned my lesson about patience and Irish temperament , ain't gonna happen..


you could also get a cheap BB gun,they are fun too,lol


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

1500 copper plated bb's added to my sling bag. One Fresca can added, too.

If any can deserved to be brutalized with .177 bb's I reckon it's a Fresca can. Not because I don't enjoy a refreshing citrus drink... but because the colors make it easier to see.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

skarrd said:


> you could also get a cheap BB gun,they are fun too,lol


yessir! I got a adult red ryder and a bb pistol, to play slingshot vs bb gun , just aint got nobody to play yet ,,


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I was inspired here.

I have made a photo journey with a limit of 50 shots per day. I used to feel I was more accurate with bb's... data is supporting this.

Jackrabbit, Snipersling. 5mm fast straight cut 3/16" and Chinese microfiber pouch.

Between day 7 and 8 I took 2 days off for an injured elbow.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting guys! Just posted this one in the can cut thread but figured I'd post here too. Here's my latest .177 bb only can cut. Started and completed today. Shooting from between 30 and ~50 feet. Put 262 bbs on my magnetic ammo lanyard and had 24 shots left when the bottom of the can fell. 238 shots and three broken bandsets.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

cromag said:


> I bought one of those 2400 BB count bottles from WalMart ,,,,anyone want it!! I have learned my lesson about patience and Irish temperament , ain't gonna happen..


The trick is hang the can, lay out the number of shots, shoot the can, and leave. Haha...

But small ammo will let you know what's up with your release. And that can definitely wear your patience thin in a hurry.


----------

